
The Decline in US Public Companies - lkrubner
http://conversableeconomist.blogspot.com/2017/03/the-decline-in-us-public-companies.html
======
lkrubner
These are important facts, and deserve more attention:

"For the past 20 years, public corporations in the United States have been
disappearing. The number of U.S.-based companies listed on Nasdaq and the New
York Stock Exchange has dropped by over half since 1996. The dot-com bust of
2000 and the financial crisis of 2008 account for some of this decline, yet
the downward trend has continued with little let-up, even as the markets have
reached record highs. The number of IPOs in the past five years is less than
the number in 1996 alone. Something has gone wrong with the public corporation
in the United States."

